# El Hadji Diouf



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Fucking disgusting, filthy bastard.

Typical scouse twat.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I don't think he's actually a scouser. Still, it looked unprovoked, but I'm not so sure. What you can't tell from TV pictures is what they were shouting at him.
Remember Cantona?
Remember the Frank Reikhard (sp?) and Rudi VÃ¶ller (sp???) incident?

The celtic crowd did get a but loud and rowdy for a while. Maybe it was the buckie kicking in.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I don't think he's actually a scouser. Still, it looked unprovoked, but I'm not so sure. What you can't tell from TV pictures is what they were shouting at him.
> Remember Cantona?
> Remember the Frank Reikhard (sp?) and Rudi VÃ¶ller (sp???) incident?
> 
> The celtic crowd did get a but loud and rowdy for a while. Maybe it was the buckie kicking in.


Doesn't excuse his behaviour - he is a highly paid professional. As for Celtic being a little "loud and rowdy" IIRC they were the home team....the home team doesn't normally sit back and clap politely!

I thought Diouf's actions, provoked or not, spoiled a good encounter. I hope the bhoys do themselves and Scotland proud in the return game.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Breaking news - Diouf is to be reported to Scotland's Procurator Fiscal!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hang Him....!!!!!

(For RND03 of course)


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

In some African countries it is considered a compliment to gob toward your host. Perhaps young Mr Diouf was simply expressing his gratitude to those friendly well behaved Celtic individuals were showering him with their own local tribal customs.

ps inexcusable


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

I reckon Liverpool will hammer Diouf for his actions. It has certainly caused outrage amongst a number of fans on both sides. I was disappointed with his actions as the game was played very fairly.

As for the 'loud and rowdy' fans then that tends to be called atmosphere up North not sure if you get that down South at your football games though 

I went to the game and both sets of fans singing together at the beginning was an awesome experience.

Cheers

Fin

P.S. We will score at Anfield but not sure if it will be enough to go through :-/


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

I was at the game last night and the atmosphere was brilliant between the two sets of supporters.
The game was also very good with both teams giving their all, with Liverpool edging it in midfield. A draw was the correct result and I'm looking forward to the resurn match - it should be a cracker. I think Celtic have a small chance of progressing, but Liverpool have a bigger and better squad and a lot of the celtic players looked shattered which doesn't bode well for the Cup final on sunday against rangers.

As for that twat Diouf - spitting at supporters is unforgivable. I was told that he spat in the face of a young boy (not a teenager) and his older friend (possibly brother) chased Diouf onto the pitch where he was jumped by Strathclydes finest (eh?) and given a pumelling. His friend then jumped into pull some of the coppers off and was arrested aswell. Resports this morning said that the police will not be charging the two teenagers who entered the pitch.
I hope the police charge Diouf - he is an utter twat!
If a celtic player did this - then I would want him thrown out of the club! I remember reading reports a yeara back when it was reported that Momo Sylla
(celtic player) spat at St.Johnstone fans who were racially abusing him. If it was true, then he should never play again for Celtic. Diouf was caught on camera and should be punted as far as Bobo Balde can kick him!!!

Anyway, the most important thing was it was a great night and a great game. Liverpool are a great club and their fans are tip-top! All the best.

Donald


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

He has apologised. This is a start. They should fine him loads of dosh - and use the dosh to build something nice for the celtic supporters. Then, he should go to meet celtic supporters and do something charitable/helpful in their city.

Then we should forgive him and start watching football again.

I bet all he gets is a poncy fine which means nothing and helps no one.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Latest:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/footbal ... 856525.stm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fucking disgusting, filthy bastard.
> 
> Typical scouse twat.


Deport him today and let a more deserving immigrant have his place in our society.

Hardly a Scouser is he? I am sure he will love being back in the Senegalese First Division with all the perks and benefits......


----------

